# vsftpd + ssl + zertifikat = fehler! [SOLVED]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich versuche seit ca 2 Uhr vsftpd mit ssl zu "aktivieren" jedoch scheitert es ständig am SSL!

Kftpgrabber bricht ab ohne Meldung

Gftp bricht mit der Meldung:

```

234 AUTH TLS successful

Fehler mit dem Zertifikat bei Stufe:  0

Issuer = /C=CH/ST=Switzerland/L=Basel/emailAddress=info@2blabla.ch

Subject = /C=CH/ST=Switzerland/L=Basel/emailAddress=info@2blabla.ch

Error 18:self signed certificate

Beende Verbindung mit Gegenstelle systemerror.homelinux.org

```

ab.

Das Zertifikat hab ich wie folgt erstellt (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_vsftpd):

```
cd /etc/ssl/certs

openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 7300 -newkey rsa:2048  -keyout /etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem -out /etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem
```

[/code]

Ohne SSL funktioniert vsftpd aber leider brauch ich ihn nunmal mit SSL.

Weiss jemand wie ich das Zertifikat zur Arbeit zwingen kann bzw wie ich SSL nutzen kann?

```

listen=YES

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

local_umask=022

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

dirmessage_enable=YES

xferlog_enable=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

data_connection_timeout=120

nopriv_user=ftp

ftpd_banner=Welcome to Systemerror.homelinux.org

userlist_deny=NO

userlist_enable=YES

chroot_local_user=YES

ssl_enable=YES

allow_anon_ssl=NO

force_local_logins_ssl=YES

#ssl_tlsv1=YES

#ssl_sslv2=YES

ssl_sslv3=YES

rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem

rsa_private_key_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem

```

Last edited by root_tux_linux on Tue Aug 28, 2007 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

Das Problem ist, dass viele Applikationen bei selbst erstellten/signierten SSL-Zertifikaten abbrechen, da diese nicht als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft werden. Schlauer wäre es natürlich, wenn eine Nachfrage stattfindet, ob man dem Zertifikat vertrauen möchte. Wie es beispielsweise Firefox und Thunderbird machen. Deshalb spuckt dir gFTP auch folgende Info aus:

```
Error 18:self signed certificate
```

Lösung wäre den Public-Key im certs-Verzeichnis von OpenSSL abzulegen. Dann soll das wohl gehen, siehe: http://www.gftp.org/faq.html#AEN179

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, dass viele Applikationen bei selbst erstellten/signierten SSL-Zertifikaten abbrechen, da diese nicht als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft werden. Schlauer wäre es natürlich, wenn eine Nachfrage stattfindet, ob man dem Zertifikat vertrauen möchte. Wie es beispielsweise Firefox und Thunderbird machen. Deshalb spuckt dir gFTP auch folgende Info aus:
> 
> ```
> Error 18:self signed certificate
> ```
> ...

 

Der Schlüssel liegt ja schon im /etc/ssl/certs.

Sieh: rsa_private_key_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem

Btw. Tritt das Problem mit jedem Client auf auch wenn sie SSL unterstüzen

----------

## b3cks

Der Client muss den Public-Key im certs-Verzeichnis haben!

Schon mal mit net-ftp/lftp probiert? Der fragt nämlich nach und den nutze ich auch für solche Zwecke.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Login klappt aber jetzt bleibt er bei List -aL stehen!

```
gentoo ftp # lftp systemerror.homelinux.org

lftp systemerror.homelinux.org:~> user

Usage: user <user|URL> [<pass>]

lftp systemerror.homelinux.org:~> user nomad

Passwort:

lftp nomad@systemerror.homelinux.org:~> ls

Abbruch

lftp nomad@systemerror.homelinux.org:~>  
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

O.k. hat sich erledigt!

War ein Rechteproblem.

O.k. TSL1 funzt jetzt auch  :Smile: 

Wahnsinn... Mischung aus Gentoo Wiki, Debian Wiki und sonst ner Seite und dann gehts ^^

Hab vsftpd den user ftp gegeben um ihn einzusperren ^^

Danke für deine Hilfe

----------

